# Decent order



## CEO Detailer (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a decent order with you guys , around £100 if i recall last friday (Paul donkin) , just wondering if you have any "HD Cleanse" left at a decent rate?

Paul


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Think they were cleaned out of HD a while back fella, had to source mine elsewhere.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Unfortunatley not... We did sell it all in the first couple of hours of the "sale" 

We have also been told by Zymol to put our prices back up... so we have had to do that too unfortunatley too. 

I know.... Its not fair....


----------

